# Shawnee Forest



## atrox (Oct 5, 2009)

I hope you all enjoy the bounty of Shawnee in my pics.

This was my first snake of the trip, so I knew it was going to be a good one.













Don Becker Sunburst Morph aka Eastern Box Turtle






Yellow Bellied Watersnake






Green Treefrog












Black Ratsnake












Shawnee King












Black Racer






I always find this to be funny.






Another Green Treefrog











Cottonmouths are usually abundant, and many were seen.






Bird Voiced Treefrog






Rough Green Snake






Cricket Frog






Cottonmouth






Neonate Yellowbelly Watersnake






Eastern Box Turtle






Red Milksnake






Marbled Salamander






Spotted Salamander






Slimy Salamander






Little Cottonmouths have big colors!






Northern Copperhead






Habitat






Stubborn Female Box Turtle






Mole Salamander






Marbled Salamander






Lesser Siren


















Thanks for looking!


Justin


----------



## EDED (Oct 6, 2009)

great pics

im a big spider fan so reptiles dont do much for me but i LOVE the habitat picture!!! 

also, not too good with places with names,,,where is Shawnee?


----------



## atrox (Oct 6, 2009)

EDED said:


> great pics
> 
> im a big spider fan so reptiles dont do much for me but i LOVE the habitat picture!!!
> 
> also, not too good with places with names,,,where is Shawnee?


I totally just realized I forgot to include the invert pics in this post....

There are a lot of neat Hogna sp. down there.  I'm fairly certain one bit me in the cheek in my sleep, I have nice sized bite shaping up right now.

Shawnee is the Shawnee National Forest.  It spans a few states in the Midwest.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 6, 2009)

Good stuff!  From the habitat pic I would have thought S. Georgia/N. Florida- but Illinois??  That explains the dearth of salamanders.  Love the siren pix!


----------



## Spider787 (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought for a second I was missing out I live in Shawnee Oklahoma lol..  Anyway great pics!!


----------



## snakebytes (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pics. I spent 4 years in the Shawnee Forest during my undergrad and did a lot of herping. This post sure takes me back. I miss the bird-voiced treefrogs.


----------



## atrox (Oct 6, 2009)

zonbonzovi said:


> Good stuff!  From the habitat pic I would have thought S. Georgia/N. Florida- but Illinois??  That explains the dearth of salamanders.  Love the siren pix!



Sorry for the poverty in arthropods and Sallies, lol.  I found lots of both, but it takes so long to go over these pics and then pic them out for posting.  This was just a quickie post.  I'll get some of the other finds put up.


thank for all the comments guys.


----------



## arrowhd (Oct 6, 2009)

Stunning photos.  Wish I could have gone with you.


----------



## tarcan (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, pretty cool and sweet pictures!

Amazing the quantity of animals you have seen!

Thank you for sharing them

Martin


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been there. It's a herper's paradise.  Judging from your photos, you did quite well.  Good stuff.


----------

